# Any1 in Heraklion?



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi I there, I have just moved to Heraklion from Cambridge, England 2 wks ago with my hubby, 5 yr old son and nearly 3 yr old daughter. Loving it here so far incl the chaos and 5 hrs coffee drinking sessions and afternoon siestas, quite a change from England. Would love to meet up with any of you speaking English as my Greek is pretty flaky except the odd Giassou!!! So please give me a shout or PM me if anyone fancies a coffee. Would also like to find some playgroups around for toddlers if there are any and a good private nursery for my daughter so any info would be most helpful!!!Cheers!


----------



## Rethymno_Fan (Apr 5, 2012)

Giassou Bubs


----------



## Rethymno_Fan (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm doing a practical training in Rethymno and found a lot of Greeks speaking English quite well.


----------



## Rethymno_Fan (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe you can find some information about what's going on in Crete on the following website. It is created close to the people living here:


----------



## Rethymno_Fan (Apr 5, 2012)

(sorry I need a mimimum of postings in order to be able posting a link  )


----------



## Rethymno_Fan (Apr 5, 2012)

okay... It is not possible for me, so I PM you.


----------



## Rethymno_Fan (Apr 5, 2012)

Google Translate


----------



## Rethymno_Fan (Apr 5, 2012)

okay, it works 

Just click on it: Google Translate

Have a nice day!


----------

